# SpeedFan



## Kariz-matik (Jan 18, 2009)

I downloaded SpeedFan about a week ago to see if it would help my system any.

Long story short, I no longer want it as the temps are all over the place - Right now it's reading 99C and my system feels cool as. But I've noticed the settings stay the same when I close and even uninstall SpeedFan.

For example.. I install SpeedFan, set the fans at 100 - Noisy, obviously.

Close it.. And expect the Fans to drop to my computers usual settings... Nothing, I wait even a while. Uninstall.. Same story. I have to re-install and set SpeedFan to within a reasonable % before it'll drop speed/noise.


So my question is.. How do I default my computer back to its original settings and let it automatically pick speed fans, etc without this program? Simply set SpeedFan to 0%? Or is there something else?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

im not exactly sure what has happened.ABSOLUTELY DO NOT set the fan speeds at 0%.because you may bake something.


----------



## Kariz-matik (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, I set them at 0% - Uninstalled, did a system restore.. Restarted.. And it seems to be okay now.

I'm 5 hours in since the system restore and the tower feels cool as - The air-ducts/fan-outlets are nice and cool, even cooler than before when SpeedFan was at "Optimized" settings..

So I think I'm in the clear now.. False alarm I guess! System Restore did the trick.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A simple test is to use a 'Digital Thermal Probe'. Remove the panel to access the inside, then gently rest your fingertip on the CPU heatsink vanes - they should be warm, not hot, to the touch. If it either makes you snatch your hand away while yelling "OUCH!!!", or your fingertip starts smoking, it's too hot :grin:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

speedfan doesnt actually have fan control on most systems. Only a few remote boards allow programs to control the fans.

It's mostly used to read temps.


----------



## Kariz-matik (Jan 18, 2009)

> speedfan doesnt actually have fan control on most systems. Only a few remote boards allow programs to control the fans.
> 
> It's mostly used to read temps.


This definitely controlled 2 of my fans. If I put 100 in both, I could hear them clear as day, very noisy. If I put them on 0, they'd instantly stop spinning and go dead quiet.



> A simple test is to use a 'Digital Thermal Probe'. Remove the panel to access the inside, then gently rest your fingertip on the CPU heatsink vanes - they should be warm, not hot, to the touch. If it either makes you snatch your hand away while yelling "OUCH!!!", or your fingertip starts smoking, it's too hot


I'll give that a go lol.. I hope you weren't joking. But nah, I had my head in there the other day while it was running and it was very, very cool. I'm sure if it was 99C, I'd have felt atleast some warmth coming from somewhere.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Nope, it does work :wink: My AMD 4200+ is OC'ed by 10% and ranges from 'tepid' to warm using my fingertip. The Asus monitor reports the CPU temp at between 38C - 45C, depending on the load - for some odd reason, Speedfan reports it at approx 5C higher :4-dontkno


----------



## Leitz (Sep 4, 2008)

Speedfan is very inaccurate when it comes to temperatures, I had it running on my laptop once and although it was hot it was reporting the CPU temperature at 110C, pretty sure my machine would have died at that temperature.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Leitz said:


> Speedfan is very inaccurate when it comes to temperatures, I had it running on my laptop once and although it was hot it was reporting the CPU temperature at 110C, pretty sure my machine would have died at that temperature.


While DTS error would throw SF off, I agree, that would be way out of margin.


----------

